# Kitty Cat



## jmsx521

Yes, that's actually saliva dripping from her mouth; she does that when she's purring and she loves me.


----------



## Kitty827

She's so cute. I love her patterning and colors.


----------



## eldercat

Love the pictures!  She's beautiful.


----------



## jmsx521




----------



## eldercat

A home-made harness? 

Obviously you enjoy taking pictures of your cat!

Years ago I also had a drooler cat. Messy but sweet.


----------



## jmsx521

eldercat said:


> A home-made harness?


The collar around the neck? No, it's from the _Dollar Tree_ store.


----------



## jmsx521




----------



## Kitty827

There is a site called Modern cat, where you can post pictures of your cat for the weekly photo contest.


----------



## jmsx521

Kitty827 said:


> There is a site called Modern cat, where you can post pictures of your cat for the weekly photo contest.


 Oh thanks.
Just looked up the site. It seems theirs are unedited pictures. My pictures usually are more artsy and have some editing involved.


----------



## jmsx521




----------



## jmsx521




----------



## jmsx521




----------



## jmsx521




----------



## Kitty827

jmsx521 said:


> Oh thanks.
> Just looked up the site. It seems theirs are unedited pictures. My pictures usually are more artsy and have some editing involved.


Yes, I can tell. Do they not allow editing? They are very pretty pictures, btw.


----------



## Kitty827

Most pictures on Modern cat aren't really any good, (no offence.) There are some that are edited.


----------

